# Chestnut Hollow photos



## 37fleetwood (Feb 17, 2008)

Ok, I'll warn you first before it's too late. Don't look if you prone to jealousy or stun easily. I went all the way to Michigan to look at this stuff and it is pretty amazing seeing what is there. my first impression was that Jerry would collect just about anything! next impression was that this stuff is so dear to him that he prices it at 5 times the market value so he doesn't have to part with any of it. Jerry is the nicest guy and what he lacks in reasonable prices, he more than makes up for in his willingness to help with information. he said it was great that I wanted to put photos here for you guys and he even made sure he pointed out some of the things I might have otherwise missed. I asked in another post if anyone needed anything and no one made any particular requests so you get the photos I've taken. Sadly Mike, no Flying Ace. so without further ado, enjoy the photos!
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 17, 2008)

Pausing for dinner! more later
Scott


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 17, 2008)

dang i kept on refreshing hoping for more lol


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 17, 2008)

ok, I'm back


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 17, 2008)

Ok, that's the last of them. hope you enjoyed it.
Scott


----------



## MartyW (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow Scott, Great Pictures. I had forgotten just how much stuff Jerry had there! Jerry should hire you as a public relations or marketing guy!! 
Thanks for posting all these.


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 17, 2008)

WOW:eek: Thanks for sharing the pics! Now I'm gonna have to get up there some day.................I seen a couple things I need! hahahahehehehe


----------



## Mybluevw (Feb 17, 2008)

*Holy Crap !!!*

Thanks Scott for all of the pics. Now I need to go and get a towel to wipe the drool off of my keyboard


----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 18, 2008)

O.M.G............................ I'm speechless. Maybe when I get back to Ohio we'll take a road trip Flat tire! You up for that?


----------



## J.E (Feb 18, 2008)

Thats where I left my Shelby Airflo And Hiawatha Arrow........LOL.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 18, 2008)

That's right J.E. Isn't that where I left that Elgin of mine, you know the Robin


----------



## J.E (Feb 18, 2008)

LOL......yea thats right.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 18, 2008)

hey you guys call Jerry and I'll go pick them up for you. thats what real friends do right??
Scott


----------



## Classicriders (Feb 19, 2008)

So Scott, did you end up buying anything?  I know their prices are in the stratosphere, but hopefully you were able to leave with at least a trinket of some kind.
Amazing, I first visited CH back in 95 and have been there about a half dozen more times since then.  Many of the bikes haven't moved at all!  I would say that they still have about 95% of what they had on my first visit.
On the flip side, Memory Lane doesn't have anything of the same stuff since I first visited them, lol.
Pictures are worth a thousand words, but the real thing is worth a thousand pictures.  Every collector should make it to CH at least once.  Almost like a right pf passage if you will.
Another thing that CH has in abundance, and cheap,  is literature!  They will make you copies of whatever lit they have for a minimal fee.  When you are about ready to give up trying to find info on your ballooner, give them a call.  They have more info than any source on the net.


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Feb 19, 2008)

All of that was awesome.... But the bone white or off yellow Monark Super Deluxe.... Is by for my favorite... Truly amazing, Thank you very, very much... Can you send me the info on how to get out there... I have a feeling I'm taking a weekend trip this summer.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 20, 2008)

I thought someone would mention it sooner but I kinda hid a bike in all this mess thinking someone would mention it! you disappoint! 
Ok, the first of you to name it is off the list of disappointees! the rest of you admit your shame and let me know if you really missed this.
I'm not much of a Cleveland Welding guy but this has to be their best!!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 21, 2008)

I know a guy who has two exactly like these. I mean exactly!!! there's just one problem, can you guess what it is? 
Scott


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 21, 2008)

I see the makings of a '37 roadmaster! I dont know if thats what your talking about but I spotted the tank right off, now that I look closer looks like the frame with the rear rack also


----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 21, 2008)

Completely of this subject, looking at these pictures I'm really starting to take a liking to the Mercurys in these pictures. So.......maybe I left my Mercury there and not my Elgin! Yea that's the ticket.......My Mercury.....yea that's it.........like back when I was working with the C.I.A............yea with General Robt. E Lee.........yea during the depression..........back in 1976......yea that's it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aeropsycho (Feb 21, 2008)

*Bike guess...*

1937 Roadmaster Supreme with the correct frame and fork the tank is worth 3-5 grand!!!! Chaaa Ching!!!   

Thanks for the great pics and the details on several bikes I owe you for the reference on at least three bikes!!!

J-Me


----------



## Hooch (Feb 22, 2008)

great pics!!
I am having a brain fart here but what bike is this one again


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 22, 2008)

Alexander rocket bike


----------



## MartyW (Feb 22, 2008)

militarymonark said:


> Alexander rocket bike




Ahh..... you beat me too it!!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 23, 2008)

and a pair of ingo bikes behind it!
Scott


----------



## ballooman (Feb 26, 2008)

Really nice pix thanx the only problem I see with jerrys position is when he dies the state or some ignorant relative ends up with it all


----------



## Classicriders (Feb 27, 2008)

Jerry Jr. has a set of twins, one boy and one girl, and is divorced.  So one or both of them will more than likely inherit everything.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 21, 2008)

I thought I'd bump this one up as it is great reference and is kinda getting far back there in the archives.
Scott


----------



## akikuro (Nov 21, 2008)

Wow. I could spend all day in this place. I love the Lobdell saddle salute.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 21, 2008)

And.....Drum Roll.............................................................................All of Scott's photography in slide show format here.


----------



## kz1000 (Nov 22, 2008)

I've always wondered who bought up all the classic bikes before they were classics


----------



## sm2501 (Nov 22, 2008)

Here are some pictures from 2003. Memory Lane, Ann Arbor and Chestnut Hollow.

http://www.thecabe.com/arc/shows%20and%20swaps/2003%20Memory%20Lane-Ann%20Arbor/

Enjoy!


----------



## sm2501 (Nov 22, 2008)

In case you were wondering, Jerry Sr on the left, Jerry Jr on the right, and Dave Stromberger in the middle.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 22, 2008)

is that you in the chair Scott? you look kinda wooden
Scott


----------



## aasmitty757 (Nov 22, 2008)

Scott,
Who Made the Schwinn Trailer?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 25, 2008)

too funny, I just was watching the two videos of Chestnut Hollow and most of the stuff there hadn't moved in the intervening 10 or more years!!! Jerry, you need to at least take one or two of those bikes for a ride with your kids sometime!!! I have to admit it was kinda like Howard Carter entering Tut's tomb except I had Jerry jr. as a guide next time I go I'll get a photo of me making Jerry ride the Evinrude!
Scott


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 1, 2008)

:eek: ...A lot like Steve Castelli's collection, except everything isn't NOS mint! Seriously, if one gets to that point, what's left? I couldn't imagine having _five_ twin flex's, or Elgin Twins, Monark 5 bars, or whatnot. One (of each lol) would do it for me! If I found a better example, sure, I'd snag it, but then I'd sell the other. But, that's just me.... ~Adam


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jan 28, 2009)

*Bump!*

Keep Collecting!!!

:eek:


----------



## Mad Mike (Jan 29, 2009)

*Chestnut Hollow....*

Is this where the saying" he who dies with the most bikes wins?" applies?


----------



## willy wonka (Feb 5, 2009)

*nice pics*

nice pics scott   did your adrenline keep you warm west coast guy in all that snow


----------



## char56 (Mar 25, 2009)

Man what an amazing place.Fantastic pictures too ! Thankyou for sharing them.I know I am quite far away, but maybe one day, I could take a year off work and cycle there.I could film the whole thing  London to Chestnut Hollow.Hehe I can see it now.Day 310 '' my legs are killing me and after 56 punctures, Im thinking, did I do the right thing ''.Of course I did !!  

Thanks again Charlie


----------



## Cole Lower (Apr 1, 2009)

*beautiful*

Look at all that beautiful original paint. No ugly restorations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

